# EnTTente Cordial Pictures!



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok.

I have a feeling a lot of people are waiting for this one!

EDIT

Click the link for Best of the Best.

http://www.enttentecordial.co.uk/gallery

To give you an idea of how great the weekend was, between the lot of us we had over 2000 pictures.

I didnt want to post all 2000 pictures on one thread, so instead of created 2000 threads  (only joking)

Ive have picked a bunch from the selection to put on the forum.

The FULL 2000+ Pictures can be found by clicking the link at the bottom of this post!

So Lets Begin:

Introducing the EnTTente Cordial Drivers!

SimonQS and AmiTT










Bikerz and Charlotte










Was and Lisa










RedScouse and Ka










TTrevor and Philip










RedRocketTT and Jamie










TTSDave and Erica










Rustyintegrale and Louise










TaTTy and Paula










Triplefan and Maria










Y3PUTT and Hayley (sorry i dont seem to have a better pic of you guys and the car!)










and Last but not least....

Me and Adam RRS in the support vehicle!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Some cool sequence shots!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Some Smart Shots


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

And for those who want to see ALL of the shots!

http://s388.photobucket.com/albums/oo33 ... 20Cordial/


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

There are some proper videos, that are being edited.... These will all come at a later date!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Great shots. Favourite are the tunnel and the petrol station.


----------



## dimdim60_fr (Apr 6, 2009)

Thx Ben !

There are lot of nice shoots ! :twisted:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

love the tunnel shot, also the one of rich sticking his fingers up :lol:

wish i could have been there to follow that awesome support vehicle 

good job guys


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Great pictures Ben, that QS looks fast! :roll:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Its really hard to do the tour justice in a few photos!

It was AWESOME!

For those looking at these pics thinking..... I wanna join in on the next event.... Check this post out!

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=137801


----------



## dimdim60_fr (Apr 6, 2009)

SimonQS said:


> Great pictures Ben, that QS looks fast! :roll:


Simon your QS is beautiful !


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

75 pages :lol:

Cheers Ben.

Trying to find Charlie's Nose :lol:


----------



## Icemanfr (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks a lot guys !!!

It was a real pleasure to meet you! i really hope we will be able to do it again  
I had a very good contact with all of of you (yes all, even with the TTdi owner :lol: )

Thanks a lot for all the laughs and for all the miles done.

I'm looking forward to seeing all of you again.

David aka Iceman aka official translator for the enTTente cordiale :lol:


----------



## sheppyk (Mar 30, 2009)

Lol that is one hell of a lot of pictures lol looked like a quality trip though definately coming to the next one!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

This is my favorite photo!!! Of course it would be as its one i took!


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

Guys this is so cool... Such nice pics, and some faces to some long known names!!! 
You had a blast!


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a great weekend. Terrific photos. Makes me wish I could have made it  . Next time I guess....


----------



## Kai (Apr 6, 2009)

Sorry for the wait.
Here's my lot of photos

Full set is here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/bravotek/sets/72157616348403087/

Here be a selection from the set for your viewing pleasure.
For the relevant photos, captions on a post card please


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesom Kai, JUST AWESOME!!

Im soo glad your coming to Italy!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hi Ben

I've just been through your photobucket and would appreciate it if you could blank out all the number plates....

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Not happening!!!!

Sorry!

And if you have enough time to be going through ALL those photos this morning, then you should be the one doing the organising of the next event, not me!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Alright Who's lights need doing next?










I put my head out the window at speed, now i cant take this look off my face!










Bollox, this is the 10th time ive cleaned this section today! I can still see a spec of dirt!










You dont mind if i SCREW This decal on do you?










Im gonna get his neck in my hands like this...... and start ringing!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Whos is this!!!!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

RedScouse (Paul) with his co-pilot photographer Kai


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Brillaint....  Looks to have been a fun trip with some cool pics. Do like the amount of different and varying TT's to look at.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Some great pics there Kai! 8)

Is there anyway to download the hi-res files? :roll:

Here's that elusive pic we all tried to get...










Cheers

rich


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:



> Some great pics there Kai! 8)
> 
> Is there anyway to download the hi-res files? :roll:
> 
> ...


Nice photoshop there rich!!!

We had soo many cars, it was impossible to get one good shot of them!!!


----------



## Kai (Apr 6, 2009)

Hark said:


> Whos is this!!!!


That be mine, you got something in mind you that want to book my services for? 



rustyintegrale said:


> Is there anyway to download the hi-res files? :roll:


Yup, they're here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bravotek/sets/72157616348403087/

Click the photo thumbnail, then click 'All sizes', then you can choose the 'Original Size' option for the full fat 3888x2592.

---

You guys may use my photos freely for whatever you like, just as long as I get some credit when it's due, tis all I ask.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Kai said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anyway to download the hi-res files? :roll:
> ...


Cool Kai, thanks.


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Kai...

Some fantastic shots there mate... You really ought to take it up as a living..! :lol:

Trouble is there are so many brilliant pics..I can't decide which photo I wanted out of your shots.. :?

Glad your going to Italy... Along with all your technology..

Rich...fantastic Panoramic shot mate..


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

y3putt said:


> Rich...fantastic Panoramic shot mate..


Thanks mate... :wink:

Louise has got a couple of particularly poignant ones of you and I here... :lol:

http://web.me.com/louiseellismccallum/S ... .html#grid

cheers

rich


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> y3putt said:
> 
> 
> > Rich...fantastic Panoramic shot mate..
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Was it good for you mate..!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Remember this?????

MAN I JUST CANT WAIT TILL MAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

I love this picture!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Haha, old thread REVIVAL!!!

What are we all looking at there?!?!? :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

SimonQS said:


> I love this picture!


Thats a brilliant photo!! Not exactly sure what in the world we are looking at but it must be a naked girl or something! Look at us all.


----------

